# John Deere 110 variable speed



## sharrahjake (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a 70s model 110 with the variable speed, it's converted to a pulling tractor I am looking at trying to get a direct drive rear end the variable speed is junk for pulling everything slips. Is there a way I can delete the variable speed clutch system to make it a direct drive or should I just switch to a different style John Deere rear end? And if I need to switch rear ends what's a good direct drive jd rear end?


----------

